# Cajun Lady from Prairieville LA



## Cajun Lady (Feb 17, 2019)

I’ve had my Masterbuilt electric smoker for a few years. Always looking for new ideas. Thinking about a rump roast this afternoon, but afraid it will come out too dry. Got one at Albertsons on sale a few weeks ago. Thawed yesterday. Any suggestions?


----------



## kruizer (Feb 17, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. You might want to think about seasoning it up and doing it in the slow cooker or instant pot. It is too late to smoke for dinner today.


----------



## Cajun Lady (Feb 17, 2019)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. You might want to think about seasoning it up and doing it in the slow cooker or instant pot. It is too late to smoke for dinner today.


It’s only about 2 lbs.


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 17, 2019)

Welcome to the board! We used to have Albertaon's here in central Ohio.

I've never worked with a rump roast.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 17, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Cajun Lady, happy to have ya join the fun. My suggestion would be to season it and sear the outside. Then smoke it to 120* and let the carry over cooking bring it up to 125*. Slice it thin, place it on a slice of bread and give a good shot of beef gravy. Open faced roast beef sammies are favorite around here. 

Chris


----------



## Cajun Lady (Feb 17, 2019)

My thoughts, too. Already lightly seared in olive oil & spicy Montreal steak in cast iron. I Think I will inject as well and take it to about 135 then wrap. My husband hates rare meat (ruined). Not sure if I should try 200 or 225 for smoker temperature, though. And I can’t decide if I should put it on the grate with the pan below or leave in the pan.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 17, 2019)

Season it with Montreal Steak seasoning, inject with low sodium beef broth and let her rip!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2019)

Welcome to the forum as you can see people are here to help that's the  great thing about this forum.

Warren


----------



## Cajun Lady (Feb 17, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Welcome to the forum as you can see people are here to help that's the  great thing about this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hawging It said:


> Season it with Montreal Steak seasoning, inject with low sodium beef broth and let her rip!


Thanks. Went with Cajun butter injection.


----------



## bdskelly (Feb 17, 2019)

That should work just fine.  Be sure to watch the internal temp of the beef and you should not  have dryness


----------



## Cajun Lady (Feb 17, 2019)

Came out well. Pulled at 137 degrees took about 2 1/2 hours.


----------

